# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Toldi Zsuzsanna

## Polyneikos

Μια αθλήτρια που παρακολουθω τον τελευταίο καιρό, είναι η Toldi Zsuzsanna ,ΙFBB  Figure Pro,από την Ουγγαρία.
Eϊναι αρκετά γνωστή, λόγω του ότι σπονσοράρεται από την Scitec Nutrition.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Φοβερα τα.......προιοντα!!!!!!!!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έ άμα είναι  έτσι να την παρακολουθούμε και μείς ρε Κώστα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
πραγματικά τούμπανο αν και έχω πεί άποψη γι αυτες τις γυναίκες ότι είναι σαν ψεύτικες και πλαστικές δεν δείχνουν ρεαλιστικές 
αλλα η συγκεκρημένη έχει προσόντα σωματικά σαν αυτα που ζητάνε οι κριτές που αγωνίζεται , απλα πιστεύω είναι  αλλιώς στις φωτο που είναι σε αγωνιστική φόρμα και όλα στην λεπτομέρεια και αλλιώς νορμάλ εξωαγωνιστικά 
αλλα αυτο που βλέπουμε είναι  :02. Shock:  για το μάτι  :01. Razz:  στην τελευταία φώτο πάντως είναι πιο αισθησιακή

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πολύ καλή αθλήτρια και κουκλάρα! Στο Arnold Classic Europe 2013 είχε κερδίσει το Bodyfitness Overall  :03. Thumb up: 

Από τη τελευταία της αγωνιστική εμφάνιση το περασμένο Σ/Κ




Κι ένα βίντεο που γύρισε με τη scitec. Φάτε μάτια ψάρια!

----------


## lila_1

τρελό μάρκετινγκ.. μίνι με κόκκινη τακούνα μέρα μεσημέρι στη παιδική χαρά χαχαχαχαχαχα

καλό σκυλί πάντως

----------


## beefmeup

γιατι ρε τα παιδακια δεν εχουν ψυχη? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

> έ άμα είναι  έτσι να την παρακολουθούμε και μείς ρε Κώστα


Ηλία το ξέρεις ότι ο Κώστας είναι και ο σκάουτερ του bodybuilding.gr, ανακαλύπτει ταλεντάκια...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναι άλλα δεν το ξέρετε χθές μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο με τον Κώστα και θα με προσλάβει για βοηθό , να κουβαλάω τα τεφτέρια και να κρατάω σημειώσεις απο τις μετρήσεις που θα κάνουμε,  να τις υποβάλω σε διάφορες πόζες ώστε να έχουμε αντικειμενική άποψη , δηλαδή όλη τη βρώμικη δουλειά θα κάνω , αλλα για τον Κώστα θυσία θα γίνω , δεν θα αφήσω να τα κάνει όλα μόνος του  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> τρελό μάρκετινγκ.. μίνι με κόκκινη τακούνα μέρα μεσημέρι στη παιδική χαρά χαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> καλό σκυλί πάντως


αυτο για να μην λένε γιατι τις σχολιάζουμε και τις κρίνουμε όχι μόνο σαν αθλήτριες , εφόσον τα θέλει ο κόλος τους με τις εμφανήσεις και παρουσιάσεις που κάνουν , αφού όλοι κρίνονται απο αυτό που δείχνουν , αυτές γιατι να αποτελούν εξαίρεση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> γιατι ρε τα παιδακια δεν εχουν ψυχη?


Και οι μπαμπάδες Διονύση, και οι μπαμπάδες :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Αλήθεια κατά πού πέφτει η συγκεκριμένη παιδική χαρά? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάρτε πόνο ! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Πάρτε πόνο !


Δωσε κι άλλο πόνο Κώστα αντέχουμε ακόμα!  :02. Smash:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σήμερα διαγωνίστηκε η Ζsuzsanna στην Αγγλία στο Bodypower Pro, προκριματικα..

----------


## Undercover

Όμορφα πράγματα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Fataoulas

Kωστα, οταν ανεβαζουμε τετοιες φωτο ενημερωνουμε πρωτα για να εχουμε ενα λεξοτανιλ, κατι αντιστοιχο τελωσπαντων....   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## No Fear

Πωπω,τι εργαλειο ειναι τουτο??? :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

7 εβδομάδες πριν απο το Mr Olympia 





 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## stef.

ενταξει τωρα...τι να λεμε....

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια φωτογραφία με την εξέλιξή της

----------


## Pappous45

Θεα!!!! Να τα βλεπουν κατι πατσαβουρες μισομουνι@ που βγαινουν στα κωλοκαναλα και επειδη ειναι χτικιαρες το παιζουν κορμαρες!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Και στην πίσω όψη της η πρόοδος είναι το ίδιο εντυπωσιακή!  :02. Shock:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## beefmeup

πω ρε φιλε τι φοβεροι αλτηρες..ξερουμε τι μαρκα ειναι?













 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GEOP13

Polynike συνεχίζεις να μας χτυπάς αλύπητα........  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χτύπα αλύπητα Κώστα να δούμε τι θα καταλάβεις  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
και μένα οι αλτήρες με κάναν εντύπωση , χαίρεσαι να τούς πιάνεις να κάνεις ασκήσεις  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εμένα παλι μου αρέσει να βοηθάω κιόλας, στους μεγάλους αλτήρες  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## kazos_GR

μαρκα ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

VIVA LAS VEGAS  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## sTeLaKoS

Χάρμα οφθαλμών!  :02. Shock: 
Αγαπάμε Toldi!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τώρα τι να πεις.... :02. Shock:  :02. Love:

----------


## NASSER

Ωραίο χρώμα το κόκκινο... είχα και εγώ ποδήλατο σε κόκκινο χρώμα  :01. Razz:

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE



----------


## Muscleboss

Τρελ-λ-λάθηκα.... τρελ-λ-λάθηκα....  :02. Drunken:

----------


## Hulk_in_Progress

φφφααααααααααααααααάκ !!!  :02. Shock: 

μιλαμε για δεκαξαβάλβιδο με διπλή τουρμπίνα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

αστο φιλε καιει πολλα..παρε κανα φιατακι καλυτερα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Hulk_in_Progress

καλα τα φιατακια αλλα στο κρεβατι θα σου λεει "punto"?

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxxa  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SOLID

Παιζει πολυ δυνατα.Σκοτωνει ασχημα για την ακριβεια.Αφου ακομα και η μογγολογλωσσα τα ουγγρικα μοιαζουν σαν μελωδια οταν τα μιλαει lol. :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

λίγο βαρύτονη μελωδία βέβαια

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα το σίγουρο είναι δεν την επιλέγει κάποιος η να το πω αλλιως γιατι αυτες θα επιλέξουν , δεν την γουσταρει κάποιος για τις φωνητικές της ικανότητες , ούτε να απαγγείλει η να ψάλει 
ο ήχος εύκολα απενεργοποιείτε μπουκώνοντας την με κάτι !!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

προχθες έβλεπα μια παρόμοια τούμπανο φίτνες και κοίταξα για φωτο της στο γκουγκλε να έβαζα και στο φόρουμ αλλα με απογοήτευσε έβγαλε κατι σαιτ που τα  σόδομα και γόμορα ήταν λάιτ , Μελίσσα κάπως έτσι λεγόταν και λέω αυτες τελικα κάνουν το σώμα για να κάνουν αλλού καριέρα σαν γυμνάστριες για ειδικα σημεία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## SOLID

Ναι η βαρυτονια ισχυει.

----------


## stef.

μοιραζει εγκεφαλικα η Suzi..

----------


## Polyneikos

Γυαλίζει το μάτι του Κai με την Zsuzsanna στην αγκαλιά του :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εδω γυαλίζει το δικό μας που είμαστε φατε μάτια ψάρια , του Κάι δεν θα γυαλίσει που την έχει και αγκαλιά!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο που γίνεται με κάθε φωτογραφία της Zsuzsanna, δεν είναι απλά θαυμάσιο, ειναι πλεον συγκινητικό

----------


## Muscleboss

Τρέλανέ μας!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αυτο που γίνεται με κάθε φωτογραφία της Zsuzsanna, δεν είναι απλά θαυμάσιο, ειναι πλεον συγκινητικο


πόσο δίκιο έχεις Κώστα και γω είμαι βλέποντάς της γεμάτος συγκίνηση και κατάνυξη , ακόμα και απεριποίητη με το μπανιερό της να είναι συγκίνηση προκαλεί :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βοοοοmmmmmmm :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πώς τις πετάς έτσι ρε Κώστα αυτες τις δηλητηριώδης βόμβες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   τι άγριο και ατίθασο Άτι είναι αυτο , για άγριο καλπασμό  :08. Turtle: 

έχει θηλυκότητα  η  άτιμη αλλιως με αυτες τις πλάτες και μυς θα ήταν για άλλα γούστα , αυτη όμως παρ όλους τούς μυς συνδιάζει αρμονία και θηλυκότητα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

:white flag:

----------


## Mastoras13



----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## SOLID

Ειναι εκπληκτικη πραγματικα,δεν παιζεται.Αυτη τη φωνη να μην ειχε μονο.

----------


## sobral

:08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γιατι μ αρεσει καλυτερα η διπλανη της; :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δύο τηνά υπάρχουν!!! η σ αρέσει επειδη έχει καλύτερο δικέφαλο και δείχνει γάμπες  και δείχνει ότι τις βλέπεις καθαρα σαν αθλήτριες , ψυχρα και αντικειμενικά , η το λές για να την κάνεις να ζηλέψει !!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

πάντως στο κομπάριζον που κάνουν φέρνουν κοντα τα "δίδυμα φεγγάρια " τους για πιο αντικειμενική κρίση  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

κ μένα μ αρέσει περισσότερο η λαρίσα, έχει πιο δουλεμένο σώμα και θεικές ποδάρες
Ασε που ειναι λίγο σκυλόφατσα η τόλντι, σορρυ κιόλας  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

Πωωωωωω τι θέλω και τα ανοίγω και κοιτάζω τέτοια θέματα;  :02. Shock: 

Μου'χει πέσει το σαγόνι....

----------


## lila_1

άλλα πέφτουν,άλλα ανεβαίνουν, ισορροπία να υπάρχει  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> κ μένα μ αρέσει περισσότερο η λαρίσα, έχει πιο δουλεμένο σώμα και θεικές ποδάρες
> *Ασε που ειναι λίγο σκυλόφατσα η τόλντι,* σορρυ κιόλας


Αντε για να μην σε φέρνουμε σε δύσκολη θέση, σου δείχνουμε την πλάτη της  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ένας σωστος αντμίν πάντα σκέφτεται να μην φέρνει σε δύσκολη θέση τα μέλη του φόρουμ , δεν αρέσει η φάτσα ? δείχνουμε σβέρκο και εμείς σαν άνθρωποι με κατανόηση δεν παρεξηγιόμαστε που μας γυρνάει την πλάτη , ακόμα και στα 4 να είναι να καθαρίζει τα πλακάκια , δείχνουμε ανοχή  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Και Λαρισα και Μαρισα κι όλα μέσα!!!!!

Ρε και τα παπούτσια μέσα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Eνα ξεχωριστό event της Ουγγρικης εταιρίας συμπληρωμάτων, Scitec Nutrition, θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 12 Ιουνίου στον Πειραία, στην παραλια Bοτσαλάκια.
> Θα εχει διάφορες εκδηλώσεις ,όπως αγώνες Bodybuilding, Powerlifting,crossfit, aerobic,beach volley κτλ
> H μεγάλη είδηση που αφορά τους φίλους του bodybuilding είναι ότι θα παρευρίσκονται οι αθλητές που σπονσοράρονται από την εταιρία ,όπως ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός, ο Cedric McMillan, o Βαλάντης Ντόκος και η Zsuzsanna Toldi!





> Ξέρω κάποιους που θα χαρούν ιδιαίτερα με αυτό το event...


To ζητήσατε, το υλοποιήσαμε  :01. Razz: 
*Η Zsuzsanna Toldi, χρίστηκε επίτιμο μέλος του Bodybuilding.gr!*
Αφιερωμένες οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες στον Muslceboss!!

----------


## Levrone

Κώστα δεν παλεύεσαι!!!!

Πες μας εντυπώσεις!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτές δεν είναι φωτογραφίες... αυτό είναι test-booster!   :02. Shock: 

Πωω... τι γοργόνα είναι αυτή... 

Polyneike φαντάζομαι το μίλησες το αγγλικό με τη Σουζάνα σαν γνήσιο ελληνικό καμάκι...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Δηλ. Πάνο του στυλ 'ντου γιου λάικ ματμαζέλ ιν γκρίς'? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Κώστα πέρα από τη δεσποινίδα συνάντησες και τον ΜακΜίλαν?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν έχω λόγια πλέον δεν περιμένω κατι λιγότερο απο το Κώστα , μας έχει προϊδεάσει  του τι μπορεί να μας προσφέρει , μέχρι και για φαγητό στο σπίτι μπορεί να την κάλεσε ο Κώστας και να πήγαν και για μπάνιο παρέα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτές δεν είναι φωτογραφίες... αυτό είναι test-booster! 
> 
> Πωω... τι γοργόνα είναι αυτή... 
> 
> Polyneike φαντάζομαι το μίλησες το αγγλικό με τη Σουζάνα σαν γνήσιο ελληνικό καμάκι...


Συμφωνήσαμε να μην μιλήσουμε προς τα έξω για την συζήτησή μας και την γνωριμία μας και εγω ως gentleman , θα το τηρήσω :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σε τιμάει αυτο Κωστή , ο ορισμός του τζέντλεμεν !!!αν πείς όμως κάτι , που καταλύσατε , που διασκεδάσατε κτλ, θα το κάνεις πιο λάιτ !! γιατι εμείς με τη φαντασία μας πολλα μπορεί να βάλουμε στο μυαλό μας !!και έχουμε και πονηρά μυαλά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλοκαιρινή Ζsuzsanna , πάντα εντυπωσιακή!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το καλοκαίρι είναι η εποχή της και τα στρίνκ και μπραζίλ είναι το ρούχο σήμα κατατεθέν της !!
Αυτη στη παραλία μοιράζει εγκεφαλικά στούς μερακλήδες , αλλα οι μη μερακλήδες και παραδοσιακοί την γλυτώνουν , αυτούς δεν τούς αγγίζει με το αντικανονικό χτύπημα το κάτω απο τη μέση  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καλοκαίρι 2018 -  Zsuzsanna!

*

----------


## Johnnie77

Η κοπέλα είναι απίστευτη. Ανεβάζει την θερμοκρασία για πλάκα με την κορμάρα της. Και πολύ όμορφο πρόσωπο θα έλεγα.

----------

